# Warehouse Sale of Entire Bike Collection - Feb 10th Super Secret Location in So Cal



## Eric (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi All,
I have to liquidate my entire bike collection because I am moving out of state.  Before these bike go on Craigslist, EBAY or get parted...  I wanted to offer the complete bikes to my friends in the hobby.  I have mostly Phantoms, DXs, Hornets, and Panthers, all original paint and original parts together.  I have a couple of motorbikes from the 20s and 30s.  I will have some other various mountain bikes and cruisers.  I am also going to be selling vintage roadbikes from Centurion, Colnago, Derosa, Pinarello and Eddy Merckx.

I will be giving the address at the Feb 10th Orange ride so you will have first shot at buying one of these bikes. 

If you can't come to this sale, dont worry...  you will be able to get anything that's left on ebay 

The prices will be better than full retail but probably wont make you rich trying to flip them.  This sale is going to be perfect for anyone that wants to add some clean original riders to their collections at a cheaper than usual price.

PM Me if you have any questions.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 2, 2019)

Eric said:


> Hi All,
> I have to liquidate my entire bike collection because I am moving out of state.  Before these bike go on Craigslist, EBAY or get parted...  I wanted to offer the complete bikes to my friends in the hobby.  I have mostly Phantoms, DXs, Hornets, and Panthers, all original paint and original parts together.  I have a couple of motorbikes from the 20s and 30s.  I will have some other various mountain bikes and cruisers.  I am also going to be selling vintage roadbikes from Centurion, Colnago, Derosa, Pinarello and Eddy Merckx.
> 
> I will be giving the address at the Feb 10th Orange ride so you will have first shot at buying one of these bikes.
> ...


----------



## Santee (Feb 2, 2019)

Do you have any Panther frames ?


----------



## Eric (Feb 2, 2019)

Santee said:


> Do you have any Panther frames ?



Yes but they come with the seat wheels bars pedals etc.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2019)

Are you moving to the Phoenix area and could you drop off a couple when you get here?


----------



## Eric (Feb 3, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Are you moving to the Phoenix area and could you drop off a couple when you get here?




Haha...  indeed I am.  If there is anything left that I bring to AZ I will let you know.
Eric


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2019)

Eric said:


> Haha...  indeed I am.  If there is anything left that I bring to AZ I will let you know.
> Eric





Cool! Let me know when you hit town!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 3, 2019)

Pics ?


----------



## Eric (Feb 3, 2019)

I have been getting many inquiries from Cabers asking how much certain types of bikes are.  Prices will all be marked on all bikes at the sale and will be 100-400 dollars below the "going rate."  These prices are sale day only.


----------



## Eric (Feb 3, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Pics ?




Here are some pictures of some of my bikes.  This is just to give you an idea of the types of bikes I have.

https://www.pedalroom.com/members/VanLogan


----------



## kccomet (Feb 3, 2019)

secret location, day of the sale...It reminds me of those inter city rave parties years ago


----------



## Tikibar (Feb 6, 2019)

GLWS!


----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2019)

My favorite post ever, thanks Eric! Will be there. Love it.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric (Feb 9, 2019)

Dont forget,  Warehouse sale after the ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric said:


> Dont forget,  Warehouse sale after the ride.
> 
> 
> View attachment 946431



Any Schwinns in there??


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric said:


> Haha...  indeed I am.  If there is anything left that I bring to AZ I will let you know.
> Eric



Phoenix? You are aware that AZ is hotter than Hell, right??


----------



## Eric (Feb 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Any Schwinns in there??




Nope...  only Schwinns.


----------



## Eric (Feb 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Phoenix? You are aware that AZ is hotter than Hell, right??




What!?!  That is just what they say to try and keep the Californians out.


----------



## frampton (Feb 10, 2019)

It rains all the time in Washington. That's our angle. So far it isn't working.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2019)

I get my Arizona from a magazine.
Lol!


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm near Phoenix long time collecting, Interested in anything u bring to phoenix...  thnks...kb.


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm in az, ill love it , interested in any left when getting to az thnks..


----------



## Bikebones (Feb 23, 2019)

Got anything left....??? I'm outside Phoenix thnks.


----------

